# Irish: salud (¿Cómo brindan los irlandeses?)



## Deepblu

Hola a todos,

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar. Quiero saber como se escribe la palabra que los irlandeses utilizan para decir "Salud" cuando brindan. Cuando visité Irlanda me dijeron que era "Slonsha" (creo recordar que esa era la pronunciación). Muchas gracias. Un saludo


----------



## Thel

Hola,
Es *Sláinte*, lo encontré en esta página donde podremos brindar internacionalmente (pone "*cheers*" en diversos idiomas). ^_^ 
http://www.awa.dk/glosary/slainte.htm#I
Salud!


----------



## Deepblu

Muchas gracias por la ayuda y la rapidez. Un saludo.


----------



## irishstu

Thel said:


> Hola,
> Es *Sláinte*, lo encontré en esta página donde podremos brindar internacionalmente (pone "*cheers*" en diversos idiomas). ^_^
> http://www.awa.dk/glosary/slainte.htm#I
> Salud!




Yes, *Sláinte* is the Irish word and it is indeed pronounced like "Slonsha". 
In most cases, however, it might be more common to just say "Cheers" (yes, even in Ireland).

I believe your original question was how to spell that particular word, though, so Thel's answer is completely correct.


----------



## Deepblu

Thank you very much for your help.
Regards.


----------

